# Eagle Fisheasy 350c



## bob42 (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking for information and recommendations on this portable fish finder. Or is there a better one out there? This is for northern Canada remote fishing. Thank you for your response!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I had the non color version, and for a portable it suited the purpose well. I wouldn't want top of the line up there anyways, unless it was on my own rig.


----------

